# Swedish: lingonris / blåbärsris



## Södertjej

Är det någon skillnad mellan lingonris och blåbärsris? Mitt Norstedts visar en översättning till lingonris, och en annan till blåbärsris där det står lingonris mellan parentes. 

Det handlar om en beskrivning av ett landskap, inte om botaniska detaljer som bara experter förstår sig på. Blir det samma sak eller inte då? Tusen tack.


----------



## blackspire

Ja det är skillnad, blåbär är blåbär och lingon är lingon. Det är två olika arter. Se bild nedan:







Lingon, röda bär.






Blåbär, blåa bär.

Att säga blåbär istället för lingon är väl kanske inte så viktigt om du ska beskriva landskapet men det är ju olika saker :s äpplen och päron  Man kan även se att riset inte ser likadant ut.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack, jag förstår ju skillnaden mellan lingon och blåbär, äpplen och päron och apelsiner och ananas, men det står ju *ris*. Vad är det då?


----------



## lindsten

I naturen är _ris_ detsamma som _kvistar_, lite åt samma håll som _snår_ och _sly_ skulle jag säga.

Med lingonris avses således växterna som lingonen växer på. Vid påsk pyntar man med _påskris_ (kvistar med fjädrar i). Man kan vara _risig_ eller ha en _rishög_ till bil, också där har _ris_ denna betydelse.


----------



## Södertjej

Perfekt Lindsten, tusen tack! Hade ingen aning om vad lingon*ris* betydde. Nu undrar jag bara varför Norstedts blandar lingonris och blåbärsris...


----------



## lindsten

Södertjej said:


> Nu undrar jag bara varför Norstedts blandar lingonris och blåbärsris...



Tja, det är en bra fråga. Kanske för att lingonris och blåbärsris är så lika. =)


----------



## hanne

Södertjej said:


> Nu undrar jag bara varför Norstedts blandar lingonris och blåbärsris...


Kan det være fordi der ikke findes en specifik oversættelse af blåbærris, så de i stedet giver en der egentlig (også?) betyder lingonris, men som af en eller anden grund passer bedre hvor svensk typisk bruger blåbær?
(og kan vi ikke få at vide hvad de to ord er? Jeg er sikkert ikke den eneste der er nysgerrig )


----------



## Södertjej

Jo, det finns ju ord för det, men Norstedts har flera konstiga förslag. Jag kollade på ett spansk-svenskt lexikon, men om ni iaf undrar, lingon blir mirtilo och blåbär arándanos azules.


----------



## hanne

Wikipedias artikel om mirtilo ligner da i den grad blåbær (både billederne, og hvilke skandinaviske artikler der linkes til).

Men jeg var ellers ude efter den oversættelse af blåbærris du havde, hvor der stod (lingonris) bagefter - risene, ikke bærrene.


----------



## Södertjej

Ja, du om man går över från den portugisiska artikeln om mirtilo, till det spanska, ser man ju röda bär. Länken till den svenska blir ju blåbär, som heter ju arándano azul (vad jag vet!).

På lexikonet stod bara mirtilo, på blåbärsris, dvs precis som om det var bären, inte växten.


----------



## blackspire

lindsten said:


> I naturen är _ris_ detsamma som _kvistar_, lite åt samma håll som _snår_ och _sly_ skulle jag säga.
> 
> Med lingonris avses således växterna som lingonen växer på. Vid påsk pyntar man med _påskris_ (kvistar med fjädrar i). Man kan vara _risig_ eller ha en _rishög_ till bil, också där har _ris_ denna betydelse.



Ja ris är ungefär som små buskar. Jag tycker lingonris och blåbärsris är ungefär lika utbytbara som päronträd och äppelträd.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack, Blackspire, saken var att jag inte fattade att ris betydde buskar. Nu fattar jag. Tack ska ni alla ha!


----------



## hanne

Södertjej said:


> Ja, du om man går över från den portugisiska artikeln om mirtilo, till det spanska, ser man ju röda bär. Länken till den svenska blir ju blåbär, som heter ju arándano azul (vad jag vet!).


Ups, det var da særdeles flovt , havde slet ikke set det var den portugisiske wiki jeg havde linket der. Det var denne her jeg mente (når man kigger på flere wiki-sider og bruger google som indgang kan det tydeligvis gå galt).
Nå, bare problemet er løst, det er det vigtigste .

Dette: "att ris menade buskar" ser forresten forkert ud i mine danske øjne - kan man virkelig sige det på svensk? (uden at risen begynder at tale). Jeg havde forventet et betød (betydde?) i stedet for mente/menade...


----------



## blackspire

hanne said:


> Ups, det var da særdeles flovt , havde slet ikke set det var den portugisiske wiki jeg havde linket der. Det var denne her jeg mente (når man kigger på flere wiki-sider og bruger google som indgang kan det tydeligvis gå galt).
> Nå, bare problemet er løst, det er det vigtigste .
> 
> Dette: "att ris menade buskar" ser forresten forkert ud i mine danske øjne - kan man virkelig sige det på svensk? (uden at risen begynder at tale). Jeg havde forventet et betød (betydde?) i stedet for mente/menade...



Nu förstår jag inte danska så bra, men om du undrar om man kan säga menade i fallet ovan så skulle jag säga att meningen innehåller vissa fel. Dock kan man använda menade. Man skulle kunna säga:

Jag fattade (förstod) inte att med ris [så] menade du buskar.

Man skulle ju också kunna säga:

"... saken var den, att jag inte förstod att med ris menades buskar."

Fast det känns lite som om vi bara märker ord nu  För jag gör grammatiska fel ofta när jag skriver, inte för att jag inte vet hur det ska se ut, utan det blir så för att man inte läser genom det man skrivit innan man skickar.

Ris är förövrigt en typ av dvärgbuske om nu någon bryr sig


----------



## Södertjej

hanne said:


> Dette: "att ris menade buskar" ser forresten forkert ud i mine danske øjne - kan man virkelig sige det på svensk? (uden at risen begynder at tale). Jeg havde forventet et betød (betydde?) i stedet for mente/menade...


Nej, det var fel, rena Swenglish! Betyder ska det vara.

Det blev ju en blandning av "vad som menas med..." och "det betyder".


----------



## cocuyo

Och det är lite svårt att översätta till spanska, då varken blåbär eller lingon förekommer i något spanskspråkigt land. Mirtilo heter _myrten_ på svenska och är ännu en annan art. _Arándano_ är _tranbär_, som ju är andra bär, även om de flesta svensk-spanska lexikon anger _arándano azul_ för blåbär. Mitt lexikon från Norstedts anger bara _arándano_ för blåbärsris såväl som lingonris, vilket kan bli lätt förvirrande när man vet vad det handlar om. Det är en lågväxt buske, grovlek högst några millimeter och höjd oftast omkring en fot. Lingonriset växer lägre, krypande efter marken. Blåbärsris har tunna matta blad och lingonriset har tjockare glansiga blad. 

Norstedts anger "ramaje" för ris i den här betydelsen, men möjligen är "matorral" eller "maraña" bättre beskrivande. _"Matorral de arandano azul"_ låter inte helt fel.


----------



## Lars H

Blev lite förvirrad när jag läste ett äldre inslag i tråden, om att mirtil skulle vara röda. Jag vet av egen erfarenhet att "myrtille" i Frankrike och "mirtilli" i Italien är goda och stora blåbär. Bären finns alltså åtminstone nära Spanien geografiskt och helt säkert i den latinska språksfären.
Lingon däremot finns bara i norra Europa, österut i norra Asien och i norra Amerika. Så engelskan har ett inlånat namn för bäret, "lingonberries".

Lars


----------



## Magnus A.

Den stora skillnaden är ju att lingon i motsats till blåbär är en vintergrön växt, med ett vaxlager som skyddar bladen mot uttorkning – på samma sätt som på ett barrträd. Lingonriset är alltså grönt hela vintern, medan blåbärsplantan fäller sina blad på hösten, sedan de har ändrat färg (ofta från grönt till röda toner), och står utan blad under vintern.

Under hösten och vintern ser alltså lingon- och blåbärsris mycket olika ut i landskapsbilden!


----------

